# Bei Mstsc Verbindungen lokale Laufwerke automatisch einblenden und Drucker ausblenden



## mäks (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Kann mir bitte jemand bei folgendem Problem helfen:


Ich habe mind. 60 rdp Dateien, diese sollen bei der Verbindung die lokalen Laufwerke einblenden, die Drucker aber ausblenden.

Gibt es da eine globale Einstellmöglichkeit in Windows (XP SP2) bzw kann man das mit einem kleinen Skript für alle geltend machen?


Danke für eure Hilfe!

lg Maks


----------

